# Lookin For a New Rifle



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a New rifle to go Elk Hunting, If you have any suggestions that would be nice.
I was think of a Tikka T3 lite in a .270?


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Remington 700 SPS in .270. It's a tack driver, quite light, and I like the synthetic stock. It probably goes without saying, but I'd spend at least 3/4 as much on optics as you do on your rifle. Let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I say that would be a fine choice! 8) 

Suggestions will depend on how much you are willing to spend. ??

sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think there are so many darn rifles out there anymore that you cant go terribly wrong. But I would say that what ever you buy, be proud of it. Dont just go buy the Mossberg 270 because it was $350 at Walmart. What ever you buy, let us know what you get. Always fun to see what others are shooting.


PS: Gallensons is ordering in a Kimber Longmaster Classic .308 for me


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of Paying around $400 to $600 on one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One rifle that I am starting to become impressed with is Howa. They manufacture the Weatherby Vanguard, and their model 1500 is the same rifle as the Vanguard, just doesnt cost as much. Just needs a trigger job and its every-bit as good but at about 2/3 the price. You can even get them with a scope already bore-sighted. The 1500 Ranchland model that comes with a scope runs about $500 for a .308. If you are interested, PM me and I can refer you to a friend that can tell you more about them and sae yourself some $$$ and still get a great rifle


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Remington 700 SPS should fit your budget, and with the X-Mark trigger, you won't need to pay for a trigger job. I bought one for my son a couple of years ago, and it shoots the Barnes TSX quite accurately. It is a great gun for the money, and comes with a 24" barrel as well.
If it matters to you, the Remington is still made here in America.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I also like the Remington SPS (pictured below in the synthetic stock) and it will run you about $530 + optics

The Ruger M77 is awesome too (pictured with the wood stock) but it will run you around $650 + optics

But the best advice I can give is BUY WHAT FEELS GOOD IN YOUR HANDS

PS: the Tikka is a sweet looking rifle, never handled one though _(O)_


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Tikka has one of the smoothest bolt operations you'll find.

I have a Ruger M77 in .243, it feels good and fits me well. I think it was $600. Cant go wrong with this choice.

Bax* is right. You need to fondle a few and pick what feels best in your hands and against your shoulder and cheek.

good luck with your choice and let us know what you decide on!

sawsman


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

What does everyone think about a Scope for my future gun? What one is the best for my buck? Which brand would you suggest? 
My budget is between $100 to $200.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Nikon Buckmaster 3X9 40mm scope that is pretty good. I dont have any complaints with it and it cost me $200 at Sportsmans. Also check KSL.com classified section for optics. You can find some pretty bangin' deals on there. But if you want to spend a bit more. Leupold is one of my favorites. You can get a rifleman scope by leupold for $200, but its not my favorite they make. The VX-II is nice, but that will start off in the $300 range


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Leupold, but you will need to spend a few more dollars then you budgeted. Burris is my second choice.

If you pick up either of these as used you can send it it to them and they wil look it over, re-purge it and make sure all is well. I have picked up a few used scopes over the years and have done this. The only cost has been the shipment to them. 

You would be better off spending a few more dollars for a scope that will last a life time.

You can also get some good deals on used rifles and then use the extra towards a good scope. This to me is a better setup.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

It's going to be hard to find really good glass for $200. You can get good, but you'll be much happier spending twice that on your optics and putting it on a cheaper rifle. ANY rifle you get will be more accurate than you are in the field - so closing the gap with good optics always makes sense.

I put the Burris Signature Select 3-12X44 with Ballistic Plex reticle on my .270 and absolutely love it. Yes, it will run you about as much as your rifle, but the reticle is exactly matched to the bullet I shoot. I just range my target and put the correct reticle line on it - out to 600 yards. Great light gathering and solid as a rock.

The best options within your budget are probably the Bushnell Trophy or Burris Fullfield. The Leupold VX-I is a bit more, but definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I am a Ruger man personally but that is like what most guys have said is because they feel good to me. I just bought a Savage 204 and am way impressed by it. 

For a scope if you want to save some money I would recommend a Cabelas Pine Ridge in the multi turrent system. They run about 150 for the 3-12x40mm and it is a good quality scope. If you do have the money though go with a Leo or Nike, or Burris.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Nikon Buckmaster on a .22-250. I haven't had any trouble with it. I'm planning on getting a 7mm-08 and the scope I'm going to be putting on that is the Nikon Team Primos 3-9x40. It has the BDC reticle and is supposed to be identical to the Monarch line from Nikon, which is a higher end line than the Buckmaster. SWFA used to have them for $199, now the price has jumped to $219.... -#&#*!- inflation! Still a pretty good price.


----------



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm also looking for a side mount, for my first rifle, it a Winchester Model 94 post 64, so the reciever was pre-drilled from the factory (I'm tellin you all this so you don't think I'm crazy, and that I'm going to Drill such a famous gun) Has anyone seen one, I can't find one anywhere, except Weaver.com, and they want a ton for it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the Savage Rifles, not pretty to look at, but man they are probably the most accurate out of the box rifle you can by in the $350-700 price range. I have heard great things about the Tikka's, but I have not had any personal experience with them. I knew a guy that owned and "old" Howa .243 that could'nt get any groups reloading for it. But I understand the new ones are much better, but again no personal experience. I agree with the idea of throughing the rifles up to your shoulder to see which one fits you. Take your time with your selection, if you pick the right one you will have it for a lifetime of memories.

Now on to the scopes. As you might be able to tell , I'm a NIKON fan. I have made probably a half dozen purchases from a place called the Knifestore on ebay. It has saved me a tremendous amount of money. My NIKONS have held point of impact for years with out adjustments. They are very clear and just a great scope for the money. I have both the Buckmaster and Monarchs and either are very good. The old saying of spend as much as you can on the optics is true (to a certain point). I will never own a Smidt & Bender or Swarovski. Good luck on your search. Try and go look through as many as possible to see what you like. Take notes. After looking through a dozen scopes (or more) you'll get blurred as to what you like. 

Let us know what you got and why you picked it. I would like to see on the forum a section devoted to endorsments on gear. Whats good and what is crap. But lets leave the trucks out of it. :lol:


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Nikon


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I prefer Leupold's followed by Nikon's and Burris, don't count out the Sightron's either as their SI and SII models are real nice, but all the ones I use are over your $200 price range.

I purchase a lot of scopes from Natchez Shooting Supply http://www.natchezss.com/ they have some great deals on both new and reconditioned scopes.


----------

